# Baby Fox pics



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I am not going to tell the whole story about this fox because it could cause a ruckus... he was rescued by my dad and i and taken to my aunt who is a certified animal rehabilitator and doing well!!!

I would love a fox as a pet!!! they are so ******* cool... I believe she is going to give it to one of her friends who specializes in K-9s or she read up on them and found if you find a fox with pups around the same age that the female will actually take them in... for now he is recovering and used up all of his 9 lives! which is awesome!
she had one a few years ago and and it was just like playing with a puppy... this one is even smaller than that one... 

check out these pics!!


















we may be trappers, but 1 we arent heartless and 2 we protect our resources 

for now i nick name him Sly :lol:
if anyone knows of any fox dens around let me know so i can inform her... doubt she will have it long though.. but at least i could let her friend know....

and like i said... these people work for the DNR and have permits!!! so holding onto this animal is legal!!... they dont own it


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome post hawk.....keep us posted on how it does!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that is just plain awesome! Years ago my sister and her husband raised a fox pup that they found and it turned into an awesome pet. One day it just decided to leave though and they never saw it again.We assumed it met a Vixen and ran off with her. I think taking a wild animal in like that by people who trap and hunt really confuses the PETA gang


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would never have guessed Kits this early. Hope things work out.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah it sure does Dave!!

and yes 2paws it was a bit early for them! the fox ended up moving the den which made the guy who got the fox very happy!!! because he was down 18 chickens:lol:


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats awesome! Keep us posted as to what happens!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

There all cute and stuff when there young then they grow up like kids!!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

i want!!! my gf has told me she wants either a fox or a **** as a pet....i think a fox would be cool to have around my house.

does anyone else think a fox reminds them of cat-dog?


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

My buddies dad was a rehabilitator when we were in high school back in the 60's. He had a whole family of ***** running around his house one year. It was fun going over there cause you never knew what his dad was bringing home. They also had a crow for a long time. They let it go, but it stayed around their house for years.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very cool Thread!! I have had the oppurtunity to handle many young Fox and you are right, they act like a puppy on a monster sugar buzz.:lol:

Mike


----------



## 2shooter (Sep 30, 2008)

LyonArmonial said:


> i want!!! my gf has told me she wants either a fox or a **** as a pet....i think a fox would be cool to have around my house.
> 
> does anyone else think a fox reminds them of cat-dog?


remind me of women.
they start off cute and good looking, then when you're not paying attention they bite your ***** hard.!!:yikes:


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

thats cool cute little thing i can remember back when i was a kid we took in 2 **** kits, their mom had been hit on the road out front of the house and they were just sittin there. it was kinda interesting cause at the time we had 4 **** hounds. but they lived in the house with us till they got to big and we relesed them. it was cool watching them grow


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool little guy. He looks scared as hell.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Growing up, my dad and uncle had a cabin with some acreage in the NLP and one of the people they knew up the road had a pet fox. It was good with them but I always remember it growling at me. 

Hope he does well and can be released safely.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

they ended up putting this fox with another abandon fox pup... havent talked to my aunt in a while and not sure if she has checked on him since it went to the predator rehabilitator or not

i have some coyote pups across the way from where i work.. im going to see if i can get some pics of the lil buggers and post pics on here..


----------

